# New Rocket and Eureka Combo



## Popinman (Aug 7, 2018)

Well..... Less than a week on the forum and I've made a significant investment!

I've been researching for months, but finally bit the bullet yesterday and purchased a shiny new Rocket Appartamento and Eureka Mignon Silenzio combination from Bella Barista.

Great service as always from BB.

Several hours of set up and dialling in, and I now have fantastic quality shots being produced (in my view anyway!).

A soon to be for sale Melitta Varianza with BB warranty now also sat looking sadly at me! A fantastic machine for a quick, no fuss shot, but boy does the Rocket look shiny in comparison!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well that's the forum for you,haha enjoy.


----------



## Popinman (Aug 7, 2018)

Jony said:


> Well that's the forum for you,haha enjoy.


Indeed! Thanks Jony.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Congratulations! Your set up looks fab


----------



## Popinman (Aug 7, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Congratulations! Your set up looks fab


Thank you for your reply MildredM. I'm one happy coffee addict


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

Looks great. You need to change your signature now!!


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Nice setup mate


----------



## arellim (May 9, 2016)

That is a classy premium set up! Do you have any other 'bits and bobs' for your prep work?

Andy


----------



## Popinman (Aug 7, 2018)

arellim said:


> That is a classy premium set up! Do you have any other 'bits and bobs' for your prep work?
> 
> Andy


That's pretty much it for now Andy, all spent out now!


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

Nice machine


----------



## mendoza (Jun 23, 2015)

That's a nice HX I am considering to buy aswell


----------



## boobysbay (Aug 21, 2018)

Nice


----------



## Amvantage (Jun 20, 2018)

How are you finding the retention on the Mignon? I'm wondering if the ACE anti static system works or if it adds to the retention.


----------



## Popinman (Aug 7, 2018)

Amvantage said:


> How are you finding the retention on the Mignon? I'm wondering if the ACE anti static system works or if it adds to the retention.


Seems to work a treat. No clumps, grinds come out clean and consistent, with no need to break any up.


----------



## Amvantage (Jun 20, 2018)

How much are you getting out versus how much you put in?


----------



## sinetwo (Aug 22, 2018)

Wow i'm really liking the rocket. Never been a huge fan of chrome but it works on these machines


----------



## Popinman (Aug 7, 2018)

Amvantage said:


> How much are you getting out versus how much you put in?


No idea sorry. Am not monitoring it that closely!


----------



## Amvantage (Jun 20, 2018)

No prob. Cool looking set up, I'd love the rocket myself but can't justify the outlay.


----------



## Guangyeow (Sep 10, 2018)

Awesome ?


----------



## Andy3381 (Sep 15, 2018)

Great setup looking at these two myself now


----------

